# Писане на ръка на гръцки език



## Езикословец

Здравейте! Аз съм българин, проявявам сериозен интерес към гръцкия език и засега съм успял само да науча азбуката и правилата за четене. Мисля, че при по-нататъшното ми овладяване на гръцкия език ще ми бъде нужно да усвоя четенето и писането на ръкописните гръцки букви. Къде бих могъл да намеря образци за писане на ръка на гръцки и материали за упражнения по ръкопис? 
Предварително ви благодаря!


----------



## Live2Learn

Здравейте! Oбразци за писане на ръка на гръцки:

http://sites.dartmouth.edu/ellinikasimera/?page_id=29


----------



## LoraLanguage

Здравей, аз също съм българка и уча гръцки от около 1 година и 2 месеца. Образците са много добри, но си признавам, че някои от тях не можах да ги разчета изобщо.  Аз просто исках да кажа, че в гръцкия няма такава разлика между печатните и ръкописните букви, каквато в българския. По-скоро има различни почерци и шрифтове, но буквите не се изменят така, както например буквата "ч" в българския. (Това е само един пример.) Преди няколко месеца бях в Гърция и там видях доста графити по сградите и всичко се четеше съвсем нормално.


----------



## Езикословец

Извинявам се за възможния офтопик, то според вас доколко необходимостта за овладяване на нова писмена система забавя ученето на гръцкия език? Много време ли е нужно да се научиш да четеш гладко гръцките букви и да ги изписваш? Не съжалявате ли, че за същото време бихте могли да научите нещо по-полезно за езика или да свършите нещо друго?


----------



## LoraLanguage

Езикословец said:


> Извинявам се за възможния офтопик, то според вас доколко необходимостта за овладяване на нова писмена система забавя ученето на гръцкия език? Много време ли е нужно да се научиш да четеш гладко гръцките букви и да ги изписваш? Не съжалявате ли, че за същото време бихте могли да научите нещо по-полезно за езика или да свършите нещо друго?



Ами честно казано не си спомням точно колко време ми отне да се науча да чета, но беше по-бързо отколкото очаквах. Аз четях всеки ден материали по темата в разни форуми и междувременно учех думи, така че не съм губила никакво време. Мисля, че някъде за около две седмици или по-малко започнах да чета както трябва. Четенето на гръцки е малко трудна работа, има доста комбинации и правила, но бързо се свиква и по едно време не ти представлява никаква трудност. Е, разбира се, понякога не мога да съм напълно сигурна, защото например "γγ" понякога се чете като "г", а друг път като "нг", но тогава проверявам в google преводача или разчитам на интуицията и вътрешното усещане. Когато учиш един език, те се развиват.


----------



## Езикословец

LoraLanguage, вероятно гръцкият не ти е единственият чужд език, който си учила, и ми е интересно дали гръцкият се учи по-бавно в сравнение с други езици, традиционно изучавани в България.


----------



## LoraLanguage

Езикословец said:


> LoraLanguage, вероятно гръцкият не ти е единственият чужд език, който си учила, и ми е интересно дали гръцкият се учи по-бавно в сравнение с други езици, традиционно изучавани в България.



Ами всъщност съм пробвала да уча и други езици, но за пръв път го правя с такава любов и отдаденост. А това е най-важният фактор! Ако има желание, има и начин. Така че на мен ми се получава с гръцкия. И ако го сравнявам с други езици, всъщност според мен не е толкова различен от българския. Ще дам пример с частицата "да", която свързва глаголите, например като в това изречение "Отивам да го намеря." В гръцкия има същата частица "να". И словоредът и всичко друго се образува по същия начин като на български. Друга прилика е, че има свършен и несвършен вид на глагола. Например:
Виждам и видя
Виждам те: Σε βλέπω
Искам да те видя: Θέλω να σε δω.
"Δω" е свършеният вид на глагола. Не обръщай внимание, че е толкова различен. Просто дадох такъв пример.
Ще дам друг. 
Разбирам- Καταλαβαίνω 
Да разбера: να καταλάβω 

Съжалявам, че не мога да кажа дали е по-бавно и трудно с гръцкия, отколкото с други езици, но просто при мен всичко зависи от желанието и затова отговорът ми не би бил много обективен. Но исках да кажа, че не е чак толкова различен като граматика. Всъщност ще откриеш и че имаме някои много подобни думи.


----------



## LoraLanguage

Като казах.


LoraLanguage said:


> Ами всъщност съм пробвала да уча и други езици, но за пръв път го правя с такава любов и отдаденост. А това е най-важният фактор! Ако има желание, има и начин. Така че на мен ми се получава с гръцкия. И ако го сравнявам с други езици, всъщност според мен не е толкова различен от българския. Ще дам пример с частицата "да", която свързва глаголите, например като в това изречение "Отивам да го намеря." В гръцкия има същата частица "να". И словоредът и всичко друго се образува по същия начин като на български. Друга прилика е, че има свършен и несвършен вид на глагола. Например:
> Виждам и видя
> Виждам те: Σε βλέπω
> Искам да те видя: Θέλω να σε δω.
> "Δω" е свършеният вид на глагола. Не обръщай внимание, че е толкова различен. Просто дадох такъв пример.
> Ще дам друг.
> Разбирам- Καταλαβαίνω
> Да разбера: να καταλάβω
> 
> Съжалявам, че не мога да кажа дали е по-бавно и трудно с гръцкия, отколкото с други езици, но просто при мен всичко зависи от желанието и затова отговорът ми не би бил много обективен. Но исках да кажа, че не е чак толкова различен като граматика. Всъщност ще откриеш и че имаме някои много подобни думи.



Като казах, че словоредът е същият, имах в предвид само в това изречение, не по принцип! 
Казвам го, защото не искам да те обърквам и да казвам неверни неща. Извинявай, но докато го пишех, но се усетих как звучи.


----------

